# Blinking Screen after Login



## VJC (Aug 1, 2013)

Installed Win 10 on Dell INSPIRON N5110. Installation went normal, when the Login screen for password appeared - I entered my password and after a short time the screen with the apps appeared and from that moment on the screen started blinking. The screen continually blinks so fast that it is impossible to move the mouse on any app and click, It is impossible to download the "TSG SysInfo" suggested. I have to use the computer's Shutdown Button to turn it off. My computer is totally unusable, are there any solutions?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

What's the "service tag" number and/or "express service code" number on that laptop?

Do you have the Dell reinstallation discs for it?

---------------------------------------------------------


----------



## VJC (Aug 1, 2013)

Service Tag(S/N) 4D93DR1

I'm one of the many that think I know where the reinstallation discs are ~ I suspect I can reorder them if necessary?

Thanks for the quick reply to my dilemma.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> Service Tag(S/N) 4D93DR1


Here is the Dell support site that's assigned only to your *Dell Inspiron 15R N5110* laptop.

You should add and save this site in your browser's favorites/bookmarks list so you can quickly refer to it when needed.

According to its original system configuration section, it shipped in December 2011 in the U.S.A. and came with Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit.

It appears it came with this hardware and devices:

Intel Core i5-2430M 2.40 GHz processor
6 GB(4 GB + 2 GB) DDR3-1333 RAM
640 GB SATA hard drive
DVD+/-RW SATA disc drive
Intel HD Graphics 3000
IDT 92HD87B1 Audio 
Intel Centrino Wireless-N 1030 Wi-Fi
Realtek RTL8111E-VB/RTL8105E-VB Ethernet

If you're not able to locate the Dell reinstall disc kit for that laptop, you should be able to purchase it here.

Navigate through the menu as shown in the below thumbnail image, then follow the postal and purchase instructions.

You can also call 678-715-3329.

If the Windows operating system crashes or if the hard drive dies and is replaced, you'll need the Windows 7 reinstall disc kit to get that laptop going again.

----------------------------------------------------------

According to the Intel site, Windows 10 should've installed a beta driver for the Intel HD Graphics 3000 device in that laptop during the upgrade from Windows 7 to Windows 10.

I'm somewhat sure the rapid blinking issue is associated with the laptop's graphics device, but I can't advise you how to resolve it.

The July 29th release of Windows 10 is still full of bugs, so Microsoft plans to release a "service pack" for it later this month to address some of its issues.

You're not the first person here who's complained about having a non-functional laptop after making the upgrade.

----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## dewisant (Jul 30, 2015)

about time win put a list up of machines it will not work on - my machine is useless stuck in no mans land - f8 no use and it cannot find any previous saved configuratinos and there are plenty on the puter - so got to get new one until its sorted


----------



## dewisant (Jul 30, 2015)

is their a way from command prompt I can find out if it's 32 or 64 bit system? then I can buy disk from link you provided - thanks


----------

